# JVM terminated exit code 1 unter Windows XP Home



## hirschniesel (7. Feb 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir gerade das Java 2 SDK (Version 1.4.2_03) heruntergeladen und installiert. Anschließend habe ich die PATH Variable um den Pfad zu  meiner java.exe erweitert und die JAVA_HOME Variable erzeugt. So weit so gut. Wenn ich in der Konsole z.B. java -version aufrufe, läuft auch alles wunderbar. Im Textpad lassen sich die Javaprogramme auch übersetzen. Nur wenn ich die eclipse.exe aus dem Ordner C:\eclipse starte erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: 
JVM terminated exit code=1
C:\j2sdk1.4.2_03\bin\javaw.exe
-cp C:\eclipse\startup.jar.org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main
-os win32
-ws win32
-arch x86
-showsplash C:\eclipse\eclipse.exe -showsplash 600

Dazu wird eine Datei namens:hs_err_pidXXXX.log erzeugt. Darin ist zu lesen:

An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.
Unexpected Signal : EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) occurred at PC=0x77D3D9B2
Function=MapVirtualKeyExW+0x26
Library=C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll

Current Java thread:
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DrawTextW(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DrawText(OS.java:1324)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.GC.drawText(GC.java:1246)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.GC.drawText(GC.java:1198)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.CLabel.onPaint(CLabel.java:399)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.CLabel.access$0(CLabel.java:302)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.CLabel$1.paintControl(CLabel.java:106)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:81)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:840)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:865)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:849)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.WM_PAINT(Composite.java:730)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:2815)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:2365)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.UpdateWindow(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.setVisible(Decorations.java:1131)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.setVisible(Shell.java:1021)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.open(Shell.java:683)
	at org.eclipse.jface.window.Window.open(Window.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchWindow.open(WorkbenchWindow.java:428)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.openFirstTimeWindow(Workbench.java:1079)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.init(Workbench.java:874)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.run(Workbench.java:1373)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.boot.InternalBootLoader.run(InternalBootLoader.java:845)
	at org.eclipse.core.boot.BootLoader.run(BootLoader.java:461)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:291)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:747)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:583)

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x00407000 	C:\j2sdk1.4.2_03\bin\javaw.exe
0x77F40000 - 0x77FEE000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdll.dll
0x77E40000 - 0x77F38000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77DA0000 - 0x77E3C000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x78000000 - 0x78086000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77D10000 - 0x77D9C000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77C40000 - 0x77C80000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x77BE0000 - 0x77C33000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCRT.dll
0x08000000 - 0x08138000 	C:\j2sdk1.4.2_03\jre\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x76AF0000 - 0x76B1D000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\WINMM.dll
0x10000000 - 0x10007000 	C:\j2sdk1.4.2_03\jre\bin\hpi.dll
0x00820000 - 0x0082E000 	C:\j2sdk1.4.2_03\jre\bin\verify.dll
0x00830000 - 0x00849000 	C:\j2sdk1.4.2_03\jre\bin\java.dll
0x00850000 - 0x0085D000 	C:\j2sdk1.4.2_03\jre\bin\zip.dll
0x02E70000 - 0x02EB7000 	C:\eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.swt.win32_2.1.0\os\win32\x86\swt-win32-2133.dll
0x7CCC0000 - 0x7CDE1000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x77310000 - 0x7739B000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMCTL32.dll
0x76350000 - 0x76396000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
0x70A70000 - 0x70AD5000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x773A0000 - 0x77B9C000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x770F0000 - 0x7717B000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x76330000 - 0x7634C000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\IMM32.dll
0x78090000 - 0x78174000 	C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.10.0_x-ww_f7fb5805\comctl32.dll
0x746A0000 - 0x746E4000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSCTF.dll
0x74C00000 - 0x74C2C000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\oleacc.dll
0x76020000 - 0x76081000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSVCP60.dll
0x76C50000 - 0x76C72000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\imagehlp.dll
0x6DA00000 - 0x6DA7D000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DBGHELP.dll
0x77BD0000 - 0x77BD7000 	C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x76BB0000 - 0x76BBB000 	C:\WINDOWS\System32\PSAPI.DLL

Heap at VM Abort:
Heap
 def new generation   total 576K, used 225K [0x10010000, 0x100b0000, 0x104f0000)
  eden space 512K,  42% used [0x10010000, 0x10046608, 0x10090000)
  from space 64K,  13% used [0x10090000, 0x10092160, 0x100a0000)
  to   space 64K,   0% used [0x100a0000, 0x100a0000, 0x100b0000)
 tenured generation   total 3496K, used 2146K [0x104f0000, 0x1085a000, 0x14010000)
   the space 3496K,  61% used [0x104f0000, 0x107089e8, 0x10708a00, 0x1085a000)
 compacting perm gen  total 8448K, used 8383K [0x14010000, 0x14850000, 0x18010000)
   the space 8448K,  99% used [0x14010000, 0x1483fda0, 0x1483fe00, 0x14850000)

Local Time = Fri Feb 06 09:18:37 2004
Elapsed Time = 4
#
# The exception above was detected in native code outside the VM
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.4.2_03-b02 mixed mode)
#

Was mache ich falsch? Warum startet die eclipse.exe nicht? Ichhabe auch schon versucht, den Pfad als Parameter an die exe-Datei zu übergeben, aber das endete in der selben Fehlermeldung. Ich habe einfach keine Peilung mehr, was da verkehrt läuft...

Vielen  Dank für Eure Hilfe im voraus und

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas Grund


----------



## hirschniesel (8. Feb 2004)

Hi Leute,

das Problem hat sich erledigt. Ich habe aus versehen anstatt der aktuellen Version 2.1.2 den RC3b heruntergeladen. Version 2.1.2 läuft problemlos.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------

